# Mit welchem WoW-Charakter...?



## chriss95 (25. September 2010)

Moinmoin
Hab mir grade die frage gestellt mit welchem WoW-Charakter ich gerne was machne würde hmmm
Ich dachte mir mit Arthas und Illidan playstation zocken... man das wär was xD
Die prügeln sich nach jedem game weil se mein der andere mogelt oder iwie so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und sonst .... ka mit Jaina essen gehen wär auch nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt seid ihr drann ;D
Was würdet ihr machen?? und wie würde euer abend verlaufen??
mfg chriss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS: ich kann auch neue sachen hinzufügen bin für Vorschläge offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vedhoc (25. September 2010)

Ich geh mit Thrall Playstation zocken...

Er is der Herr der Elemente, Cod hat er aber sicher nicht drauf!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (25. September 2010)

1. Sylvanas
2. Sonstiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beka (25. September 2010)

mit illidan ne sauftour, das wäre schon lustig :-)


----------



## Duselette (25. September 2010)

Chick zum Italiener umme Ecke? Hühnchen beim Italiener an der Ecke?


----------



## Krakauer (25. September 2010)

ich wuerde mit sonstige.. sonstige.. machen =)


----------



## Zíu Frostwolf (25. September 2010)

man du hast sorgen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chriss95 (25. September 2010)

Duselette schrieb:


> Chick zum Italiener umme Ecke? Hühnchen beim Italiener an der Ecke?



nee glaube das "schick" so geschrieben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chriss95 (25. September 2010)

Zíu schrieb:


> man du hast sorgen
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schreib doch nicht rein wenns dich net interessiert -.-


----------



## Ridgster (25. September 2010)

ich will mit arthas in bester "pinky & the brain-manier" die weltherrschaft an mich reißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also bitte zu deinen akttivitätsvorschlägen hinzufügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NicZock (25. September 2010)

Mit illidan saufen gehn xD


----------



## Minideath ohne Soße (25. September 2010)

Also wenn ich sonst nicht weiß was ich den lieben langen Tag mache dann denke ich über so etwas nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (25. September 2010)

Mir fehlt noch Magni, Brann und Muradin Bronzebeart ne Saufrunde machen, das wär mal was. Bei der Auswahl würd ich aber auch Illidan, Arthas, Jaina und Thrall mit auf die Tour nehmen.


----------



## chriss95 (25. September 2010)

Wobei nen Date mit dem El polo grande im Hänchenschlachthof wäre auch ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirSchewi (25. September 2010)

Füg doch einfach die Option "mit keinem WOW-Charakter" hinzu...


Mit den Typen kommt man doch höchstens in 'ne Dorfdisko im tiefsten Sauerland rein!

Und wer bei 'ner untoten Pixeldame an "Sonstiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 " denkt, der sollte gleich mit zum Schweinepogo nach Meschede...


----------



## Die Socke (25. September 2010)

Mein Favorit ist immer noch mit Gruul saufen gehen. Ich wette der mag ne Menge kübeln.


----------



## Bröselmonster (26. September 2010)

Mit Medivh die Weltherrschaft an mich reissen
Hätte doch was. Ein cooler Turm, ein paar Portale öffnen und dann ein paar Dämonen auf die Welt loslassen Huahahahaha


----------



## Squidd (26. September 2010)

Mit der dunklen Fürstin ein bisschen Flipper spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chriss95 (26. September 2010)

Squidd schrieb:


> Mit der dunklen Fürstin ein bisschen Flipper spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Willst du sie als Ball benutzen???Ich würde fußball vorziehen


----------



## Sneedlewoodz (26. September 2010)

was ich heute mache? natürlich dass was ich jeden Abend mache! ich ruf die Bronzebart Brüder an und dann reiß ich mit ihnen die Weltherrschaft an mich!


----------



## Aranshi (26. September 2010)

oh man geile umfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja ich würd mit arthas in die disco gehn, bisschen tanzen und ...


----------



## chriss95 (26. September 2010)

Aranshi schrieb:


> oh man geile umfrage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und XD??


----------



## NuDdElSuPpE (26. September 2010)

Also ich würd mit Arthas ne Sauftour machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (also Kneipentour). 

Wär doch cool, irgendwann erzählt er dann wenn er scho übelst hacke is von seine Problemen die er als Bösewicht hat 
und was man alles durchmachen muss wenn man die Weltherrschaft an sich reißen will oder wie schlimm es is jede woche
von Millionen von Spielern verhaut zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG


----------



## Cavador (26. September 2010)

Ich würd Karl die Arme und Beine zusammen binden und dann mit ihm Fussball spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder mit den Bronzebart Brüdern ne Sauftour, allerdings sollte man sich nicht auf nen Kampftrinken einlassen, das verliert man Haushoch.


----------



## Boddakiller (26. September 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> 1. Sylvanas
> 2. Sonstiges
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



same ;D


----------



## Kuya (26. September 2010)

Ich hab "Sylvanas" angegeben, weil ich die einfach schrecklich Sexy finde!
und bei was machen "Sonstige" weil sich "von der Bansheekönigin versklaven lassen" nicht bei der Auswahl dabei steht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit; Oha... ich bin nicht der erste demd as einfällt.. xD


----------



## chriss95 (26. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ich hab "Sylvanas" angegeben, weil ich die einfach schrecklich Sexy finde!
> und bei was machen "Sonstige" weil sich "von der Bansheekönigin versklaven lassen" nicht bei der Auswahl dabei steht.
> 
> 
> ...


omg XD!!! das schreibe ich da nicht hin *g*


----------



## Petersburg (26. September 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> 1. Sylvanas
> 2. Sonstiges
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



!


----------



## Moktheshock (26. September 2010)

3 Bronzebart ne sauftour :-D


----------



## aquaMW (26. September 2010)

ich würde mit Karl saufen gehn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,hehe^^


----------



## teppichleiste (26. September 2010)

ich hätt jetz noch bock weiterzusaufen. kann mir leider die auswahl nichmehr durchlesen bin zu dicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (26. September 2010)

Kneipentour mit den Bronzebeard Brüden. Mal schauen ob die wirklich so Trinkfest sind *hrhr*


----------



## Xela95 (26. September 2010)

xD keine hobby das sind erfundene ingame npcs 
a) alles was die tun könnrn die nicht bestimmen das wird von nem gm kontroliert
b) man muss schon gelangweilt sein um son thread zu öffnen
c) Sylvans und Stripclub xD jeaaaa


----------



## Chillers (26. September 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> 3 Bronzebart ne sauftour :-D



Ich mit Thrall. Der redet so schön und ist weise. *Einschlummer*. Thrallfanichbin.


----------



## Yumyko (26. September 2010)

Xela95 schrieb:


> xD keine hobby das sind erfundene ingame npcs
> a) alles was die tun könnrn die nicht bestimmen das wird von nem gm kontroliert
> b) man muss schon gelangweilt sein um son thread zu öffnen
> c) Sylvans und Stripclub xD jeaaaa



komisches deutsch XD!


----------



## Hoschie69 (26. September 2010)

Ich würde mit Jaina was essen gehen und dann... *rrrrrrr* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (26. September 2010)

Jaina + sylvanas zuerst sonstiges und dann essen gehen ;-)


----------



## Gerti (26. September 2010)

Kneipentour mit Sylvanas Windl... öhm Windrunner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (26. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Jaina + sylvanas zuerst sonstiges und dann essen gehen ;-)



Öhm.. also ich bin nach Sonstiges immer viel zu Müde um Essen zu gehen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (26. September 2010)

naja bisschen kuscheln (kommt gut bei den Damen ihn Wirklichkeit fordert das alter beim Mann halt seinen Tribut ^^) und dann kommt der Hunger auch


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (26. September 2010)

mit sylvanas die welt erobern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


scheiß auf arthas ^^


----------



## Reflox (26. September 2010)

Mit Kel'Thuzad ne Kneipentour machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyllo (26. September 2010)

Ich gehe mit karl in einen stripclub!!


----------



## Nexus.X (26. September 2010)

Interessant, dass so viele Sylvannas bevorzugen ... wo man doch im RL oft erlebt wie eher die blonden, wandelnden Schminktöpfe (~Jaina) vom Durchschnittskerl angebetet werden.

Ich würd mit ... dem Zwergentrio auf Tour gehen. *hust* (Durch herabschauende Blicke manipuliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Cultural (26. September 2010)

eindeutig mit Thrall playstation zocken, modern warfar 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ma schaun was der so kann *fg*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (26. September 2010)

Gruul u dann in die Kneipe 

Vorteil keine Aggro von irgendwelchen frühpupertären Kids


----------



## Azaron_ (26. September 2010)

Ich würd mit Malfurion zur Pediküre gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (26. September 2010)

Tjo, mein Avatar verrät alles.

Würde Sylvanas bevorzugen und eig. passt mir alles in dieser Liste da. Wobei der Thread schon ein bisschen krank ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rashnuk (26. September 2010)

Mit den drei Bronzebarts eine Sauftour... wer mehr trinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (26. September 2010)

Rashnuk schrieb:


> Mit den drei Bronzebarts eine Sauftour... wer mehr trinkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vorsicht, die trinken dich 3x unter die Erde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (26. September 2010)

Mit den 3 Bronzebarts eine Kneipentour..stell ich mir sehr lustig vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deis (26. September 2010)

Kneipentour mit Kel'Thuzad.
So ist das Bier auf jeden Fall immer schoen kalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (26. September 2010)

disco mit gruul. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barkyo (26. September 2010)

mit arthas ordentlich ein trinken... und wenn der barkeeper uns das zeug nich so geben will holt arthas frostmourne raus


----------



## Kæran (26. September 2010)

Mit den Bronzebeards ne Kneipentour zu machen hätte schon was, nur hätt ich echt keine Lust ständig drauf zu warten bis der gute Herr Brann sich mal in Bewegung setzt.


----------



## meitertot (26. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Jaina + sylvanas zuerst sonstiges und dann essen gehen ;-)




dar giebt es nix mehr zu sagen


----------



## ThoWeib (26. September 2010)

Mit Sylvannas die Weltherrschaft anstreben: ich die Welt, sie die Herrschaft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zanny (26. September 2010)

Mit Medivh ins Wettbüro und mir die Ergebnisse flüstern lassen.....


----------



## mobbel14 (26. September 2010)

Klar mit den Bronzebard brüdern ne Kneipentour machen.

Mich wunderts das die mehrheit Sylvanas und Jaina nehmen und dazu Kneipentour nehmen. Abfüllen und nach Hause oder was?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Es fehlt "Cairne" und "einen Rauchen gehen" (Wer im Zelt von Cairne nachschaut weis warum)


----------



## steven9797 (26. September 2010)

Ich würde mit den 3 Bronzebart Brüder Ps3 zocken.


----------



## comertz_pole (26. September 2010)

Suchties


----------



## saibot1207 (26. September 2010)

mit Karl die Welt Herrschaft erlangen!!

GRÜN UND TÖDLICH!!


----------



## Pereace2010 (26. September 2010)

Ich geh mit Thrall in Stripclub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frontal (26. September 2010)

ganz klar mit den Bronzebarts ne Kneipentour machen


----------



## derbert (26. September 2010)

mit deathwing in einen Stripclub... wird sicher lustig


----------



## Mayestic (26. September 2010)

Ganz klar. Ich schnapp mir die drei Bronzebart Brüder und dann gehts ab in den Stripclub


----------



## Bussen (26. September 2010)

Eindeutig mit Illidan in die Disco 
They are not prepared muahahahah


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter@buffed (26. September 2010)

Mit Jaina in die Disco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (26. September 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> 1. Sylvanas
> 2. Sonstiges
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WedeNoz (26. September 2010)

mit deathwing essen gehn!!!!11elf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man bekommt garantiert nen platz im lokal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das essen wird auch umsonst sein xD


----------



## Mr. Shisha (26. September 2010)

mit illidan icc 25 er xD


----------



## Zwirbel (26. September 2010)

@TE 

du bist doch krank...


----------



## der_era (26. September 2010)

ganz klar mit den 3 Bronzebart Brüdern zum Fussball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (26. September 2010)

PS III mit Illi und Arthas... das wäre sicher spassig °!°


----------



## PiaMarie (26. September 2010)

Zwirbel schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> du bist doch krank...



Jup.Krank ist bissl unschön gesagt,aber verrückt nenn ich das mal und Sorgen würde ich mir machen,wenn ich auf solch eine Idee als Thema usw komme...Leute Leute, es ist ein Spiel...


Und kommt nun nicht mit ist doch nur nen Thread...Gibst genug Leute in WoW ie es ernst meinen und in ihrer Fantasie Welt leben....


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (26. September 2010)

Mir fällt da noch Alextrasza die is schließlich ne berühmte Persönlichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da dann Sonstiges oder Essen gehen mich würd interessieren was die gerne isst. xD


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (26. September 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> Jup.Krank ist bissl unschön gesagt,aber verrückt nenn ich das mal und Sorgen würde ich mir machen,wenn ich auf solch eine Idee als Thema usw komme...Leute Leute, es ist ein Spiel...
> 
> 
> Und kommt nun nicht mit ist doch nur nen Thread...Gibst genug Leute in WoW ie es ernst meinen und in ihrer Fantasie Welt leben....



Was soll darann krank sein? Bisschen Phantasie schadet niemand und macht das Leben viel schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weißer (26. September 2010)

The schrieb:


> Jaina + sylvanas zuerst sonstiges und dann essen gehen ;-)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Baumrinde. (26. September 2010)

Mit Anduin Wrynn ne Sauftour machen...

Gibt bestimmt Beef mitm Vater^^


----------



## Dragonye (26. September 2010)

Ich würde mit Kel fußball spielen , da er keine beine hat gewinn ich immer xD


----------



## khain22 (26. September 2010)

ich geh mit gruul essen erst gehen wir in den burgerking gruul ist alles auf xD danach gehen wir mc alle kinder schreien gruul ist auch alles auf auch die kids xD


----------



## bärkatzeeule (26. September 2010)

wie wärs den romantisch leibe machen ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Gromark (26. September 2010)

Kneipentour mit Thrall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fl01 (26. September 2010)

Mit Jaina "Sonstiges" machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (26. September 2010)

mit den 3 Bronzebart-Brüdern ne Kneipentour 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flowersun (26. September 2010)

Mit Arthas playse zocken xD Wenn er verliert machts BÄÄMMMM!! und ganz Europa is vom Erdball gefetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbe (26. September 2010)

Hätte einiges vor:

Also ich würde mit Arthas mal alten Schulkollegen einen Besuch abstatten die mich immer geärgert haben.FROSTMOURNE HUNGERS!! Wenn die Tot sind gehn wir gemütlich ne runde saufn^^.
Ins Lokal würd ich aber definitiv noch zusätzlich Sylvanas mitnehmen, weil jeder typ der die anmacht wird auch sterben hehehehe^^

Und dann ne gemütliche Kneipenschlacht zwischen Hellscream und den "Homoking von Stormwind"

LOK`THAR OGAR





nebenbemerkung: @ TE: Ignorier die Flames. Ich finds toll ist erstens Kreativ und ne tolle abwechslung zu dem rnd-tool geheule

nebenbemerkung 2: ja ich würd auch mit Jaina was sonstiges machen^^ xD


----------



## Nimbe (26. September 2010)

Flowersun schrieb:


> Mit Arthas playse zocken xD Wenn er verliert machts BÄÄMMMM!! und ganz Europa is vom Erdball gefetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Son quatsch!! Frostgrams furor hat doch maximal 100m reichweite, aber wär trotzdem lustig son viertel in schutt und asche zu legen^^


----------



## Scroll01 (26. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich gehe mit Illidan und Arthas eine Kneipentour machen oder am besten auf die Wiesen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (26. September 2010)

Also erstens " abends " und zweitens : Der FRED ist sau behindert !


----------



## jeef (26. September 2010)

Schlechte Auswahlmöglichkeit ich würde
lieber einen Abend mit Hogger Allies kloppen gehen


----------



## Landray (26. September 2010)

Gromark schrieb:


> Kneipentour mit Thrall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dem schließe ich mich an. Obwohl ich glaube, dass der mich ganz schön unter den Tisch saufen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RippedLife (26. September 2010)

mit Medivh Playse zocken gehen ^^

 an TE: Bitte Xbox einfügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Dabow schrieb:


> Also erstens " abends " und zweitens : Der FRED ist sau behindert !


 
ähhh.....NEIN!


----------



## Denmaru (26. September 2010)

Mit Ysera in die Disco.


----------



## Hasal (26. September 2010)

Mit Kel die Welt erobern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleina Jäga (26. September 2010)

Mit deathwing in stripclub...
nene illi sauftour 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kylezcouzin (26. September 2010)

Ganz klar ich spiel mit Khadgar solang Fußball  bis der junge aber alt aussehende Zauber (Wie er in den  Büchern immer so schön bis zur Vergasung beschrieben wird^^) sich die Hüfte bricht


----------



## Manotis (26. September 2010)

Jo coole Umfrage ich geh mal spontan mit Arthas ne runde im Fitnessstudio pumpen


----------



## wronny (26. September 2010)

Mit Madame Windrunner die Weltherrschaft an mich reißen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die Horde!


----------



## 666Anubis666 (26. September 2010)

Die 3 Bronzebart-Brüder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich wollte schon immer mal mit nem Zwerg Saufen gehen xD


----------



## sharthakan (26. September 2010)

Ridgster schrieb:


> ich will mit arthas in bester "pinky & the brain-manier" die weltherrschaft an mich reißen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das wär das beste was mir auch einfallen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hey arthi, was wollen wir denn heute abend machen?
was wir jeden abend machen sharti.....wir werden die weltherrschaft an uns reissen!!!! muahahahaha


----------



## Vadesh (26. September 2010)

Eindeutig die Kneipentour mit den Zwergen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (26. September 2010)

Ich würde mit Thrall ne Kneipentour machen.


----------



## chriss95 (26. September 2010)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> Jup.Krank ist bissl unschön gesagt,aber verrückt nenn ich das mal und Sorgen würde ich mir machen,wenn ich auf solch eine Idee als Thema usw komme...Leute Leute, es ist ein Spiel...
> 
> 
> Und kommt nun nicht mit ist doch nur nen Thread...Gibst genug Leute in WoW ie es ernst meinen und in ihrer Fantasie Welt leben....


nein !!!
mir war nur langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeaser (26. September 2010)

Mit Thyrande Whisperwind schön lecker essen gehen!
Und danach wird sie mich aus dem Smaragd grünen Traum rütteln ;-)


----------



## Tibu (26. September 2010)

Am liebsten mit den Bronzebart-Brüdern in einen Stripclub gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fipsin (26. September 2010)

1. Jaina + Sylvanas
2. Sonstige (Rarwr)


----------



## RippedLife (26. September 2010)

Zwirbel schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> du bist doch krank...


ähhhh.... NEIN isser nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das thema is endlich ma was lustiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orthrus (26. September 2010)

Mit meiner Fürstin die Weltherrschaft an mich reißen...
alternativ mit Alexstrasza 'nen Drachen steigen lassen.


Mit untoten Grüßen...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JTR (26. September 2010)

mit Sylvanas essen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nirvanager1 (26. September 2010)

Würd mit Arthas erst mal die Lage checken und dann Weltherrschaft an mich reißen 
und ihn dann hintergehn und putschen, um alleiniger Herrscher zu sein.....
is doch logisch!


----------



## Neitras (26. September 2010)

mit den 3 Bronzebart-Brüder dick saufen gehn xD


----------



## benniboy (26. September 2010)

Kann das hier bitte ins Rollenspiel Forum verschoben werden?


----------



## Diregon (26. September 2010)

mir fehlt Lothar
^^
Dick einen saufen der verträgt wenigstens was


----------



## Trolligerand (26. September 2010)

mit Jaina in den Stripclub gehen, natürlich ohne hintergedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hilond (26. September 2010)

Ich würd mit Medivh ne Runde schach spielen :x


----------



## Jokkerino (26. September 2010)

Ich würd mit Hogger in den Stripclub gehen


----------



## chriss95 (26. September 2010)

taure in gnomenpuff einladen ;D


----------



## Andoral1990 (26. September 2010)

was is das denn für ne nerd umfrage?   

oh jh wie gern würd ich mit jaine mal gerne zum italiener weil vituelle frauen so geil sind -.-


----------



## KingBuff (26. September 2010)

mit Deathwing zusammen versuchen die weltherrschaft an mich zu reißen oder zumindest tod und zerstörung über die welt bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headhunter94 (26. September 2010)

Ich gehe mit Sylvanas sonstiges machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal sehen was der Abend so bringt...


----------



## Pusillin (26. September 2010)

Leider kann man bei der Umfrage nicht sehen, wer wen mit was verbunden hat.
So könnte z.B. Thrall (wenn viel gewählt) in den meisten Fällen mit Disco (wenn viel gewählt) verbunden werden,
oder halt überhaupt nicht, und die Disco geht aufs Konto von Jaina und Silvannas.

Meine Entscheidung:
Mit den Bronzebart-Brüdern eine Kneipentour. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xBluDBaBYx (26. September 2010)

Mit Karl in bester "pinky & the brain-manier" die Weltherrschaft an mich reißen.


----------



## Aerasan (26. September 2010)

1. Sonstiges 2. Disco

Wenn wer die Krieg der Ahnen reihe kennt, weiß, dass Rhonin meiner Meinung nach sehr sympathisch ist,
mit ihm würde ich gerne ma abends bissl abdancen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (26. September 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Interessant, dass so viele Sylvannas bevorzugen ... wo man doch im RL oft erlebt wie eher die blonden, wandelnden Schminktöpfe (~Jaina) vom Durchschnittskerl angebetet werden.t
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



liegt daran das ich nicht der "durchschnittskerl" bin.
bin 1,89m groß, fast schon zu schlank, und hab ne dunkelblonde Löwenmähne die bis zum Gürtel geht. Hab ich schon erwähnt das ich nur schwarz trage? 
(Jedenfalls solange, bis es was dunkleres gibt^^). Neben so einem "blonden wandelnden Schminktopf würde ich extrem seltsam aussehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EditDa war ein zahlendreher xD) Alternativ würde ich auch mit Kel'Tuzard Ski-fahren gehen. *harhar* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerasan (26. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> liegt daran das ich nicht der "durchschnittskerl" bin.
> bin 1,89m groß, fast schon zu schlank, und hab ne dunkelblonde Löwenmähne die bis zum Gürtel geht. Hab ich schon erwähnt das ich nur schwarz trage?
> (Jedenfalls solange, bis es was dunkleres gibt^^). Neben so einem "blonden wandelnden Schminktopf würde ich extrem seltsam aussehen.
> 
> ...



nichts gegen dich,aber ich denke viele würden sagen: der typische wow zocker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (26. September 2010)

Aerasan schrieb:


> nichts gegen dich,aber ich denke viele würden sagen: der typische wow zocker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nunja.. stimmt ja auch irgendwie..xD
wobei mein "Look" ja eher Metal ursprünge hat. (Obwohl Schurken auch Lederhosen tragen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oOSpeX (26. September 2010)

interessant wie viele User mit ner Toten Elfenfrau ausgehen wollen...ziemlich beängstigend auch ^_^


----------



## RippedLife (26. September 2010)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> was is das denn für ne nerd umfrage?
> 
> oh jh wie gern würd ich mit jaine mal gerne zum italiener weil vituelle frauen so geil sind -.-



ähhh....NEIN! der Thread hats drauf xD


----------



## Kuya (26. September 2010)

oOSpeX schrieb:


> interessant wie viele User mit ner Toten Elfenfrau ausgehen wollen...ziemlich beängstigend auch ^_^



Ich hab sowieso eine schwäche für die "Dunklen Damen" die sich mit Vorliebe in Gothic und Metal-Clubs rumtreiben.
Da mich 9 von 10 Menschen ohnehin wie einen "toten" anschauen, passt die gute eigentlich ganz gut zu mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhaven (26. September 2010)

Ganz klar: Kneipentour mit Deathwing.


----------



## Dragonsóul (26. September 2010)

ist doch die ultimative herrausvorderung in ner toten wieder das leben zu erwecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (26. September 2010)

Dragonsóul schrieb:


> ist doch die ultimative herrausvorderung in ner toten wieder das leben zu erwecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder sich von ner toten das Leben auslaugen zu lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NarYethz (26. September 2010)

haha ich geh auf jeden fall mit deathwing der alten metal-fresse weg und zwar auf ein metal konzert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also sonstige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (26. September 2010)

Mit den Bronzebeards den Trollen auf Buffed in den Hintern treten. Wer einen Troll dazu bekommt, nicht mehr zu posten darf einen Humpen trinken. Vorher nicht! Das Forum wäre ganz schnell befreit von Flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (26. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ich hab sowieso eine schwäche für die "Dunklen Damen" die sich mit Vorliebe in Gothic und Metal-Clubs rumtreiben.
> Da mich 9 von 10 Menschen ohnehin wie einen "toten" anschauen, passt die gute eigentlich ganz gut zu mir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Irgendwie kommt mir sowas in der Art bekannt vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djmayman (26. September 2010)

mit arthas würd ich pinky und brain spielen. wenn jaina und sylvanas im stripclub auftreten würden, würd ich dort hin gehen.
mit den bronzebartbrüdern würd ich ne kneipentour machen. aber ich glaub nicht, daß ich da lange mithalten könnte. da läge ich wahrscheinlich nach kurzer zeit schon unterm tisch.
ilidan würd sicher in der dirco voll abgehen. gruul hat so schlechte tischmanieren und sabbert alles voll.


----------



## Ariee (26. September 2010)

Mit Gruul Basketball spielen fände ich kewl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (26. September 2010)

Mir fehlt mit Raggi grillen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (26. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> liegt daran das ich nicht der "durchschnittskerl" bin.
> bin 1,89m groß, fast schon zu schlank, und hab ne dunkelblonde Löwenmähne die bis zum Gürtel geht. Hab ich schon erwähnt das ich nur schwarz trage?
> (Jedenfalls solange, bis es was dunkleres gibt^^). Neben so einem "blonden wandelnden Schminktopf würde ich extrem seltsam aussehen.
> 
> ...


Nachvollziehbar ... erinnert mich grade spontan an "Die Schöne und das Biest" ohne das jetzt negativ zu meinen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



oOSpeX schrieb:


> interessant wie viele User mit ner Toten Elfenfrau ausgehen wollen...ziemlich beängstigend auch ^_^


Gefahr erweckt die Lust im Manne, oder so in der Art ... zumindest bei mir so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS @ die Flamergemeinde:
Nehmt das doch alles nicht so ernst oder zieht den Stock aus dem Hintern ... davon abgesehn ist es nicht wirklich unrealistischer als irgendeinem billigen Modell, Schauspielerin oder Pseudopopstar hinterher zu gaffen, die den IQ einer Badewanne hat (Two and a half Men lässt grüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## MediesTsu (26. September 2010)

Ich würd gern was mit Tyrande und Malfurion machen aber die stehn nichma zur Auswahl...

bleibt nur "Sonstige", wie das klingt..


----------



## Shaxul (26. September 2010)

Mit Thrall und Vol'Jin einen Heben gehen - ganz klar!


----------



## Amraam (26. September 2010)

Illidan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SAuftour 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"ihr wisst nicht was euch erwartet !einseinself!" 
"stimmt nicht, morgen kopfschmertzen..."


----------



## mister008 (26. September 2010)

Ganz klar mit meinem Hexer und dem verdorbenen Medivh die Weltherschafft an mich reißen!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## März/Juwelenmaria/Wildschwein (26. September 2010)

mit Alextrasa (Zensiert ab 18) sollte ja schon einige erfahrung drinne haben so als Aspekt des Lebens


----------



## DeathDranor (26. September 2010)

Mit Sylvanas sonstiges machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oarc (26. September 2010)

Mit den 3 Zwergen einen saufen gehen ist einfach die beste Vorstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (26. September 2010)

Soviele die hier mit Sylvanas sonstiges machen wollen, oha das wird eine richtige Or**e 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falwas (26. September 2010)

Ich würde Chromie aber sowas von flachlegen!


----------



## Dwarim (26. September 2010)

WTF seh Hogger in der Umfrage nich?!


----------



## Bramda (26. September 2010)

Ich würd mit Uther gern mal reden und mir was beibringen lassen der kennt bestimmt einige tolle tricks die man nützlich einsetzen könnte im leben.


----------



## März/Juwelenmaria/Wildschwein (26. September 2010)

ich frag mich was ihr alle mit sylvanas habt alextrasa sieht fast genauso aus und stinkz ned so nach verwesung man muss blos auf n paar flämmchen aufpassen :-P oder mit Nozdormu und den 3 bronzebeards mal nen kneipengang nach dem motto das bier im laufe der Zeit :-P


----------



## Russelkurt (26. September 2010)

ich will zwerge saufen sehen. und da ich überzeugt bin, dass die jeden unter den tisch saufen können geh ich mit den bronzebärten auf kneipen tour, wette mit anderen wer mehr saufen kann und teile den gewinn 50/50 mit den brüdern.


----------



## Maine- (26. September 2010)

ich geh mit gruul fußball spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   gruul geht natürlich ins tor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuschbämunso (27. September 2010)

März/Juwelenmaria/Wildschwein schrieb:


> ich frag mich was ihr alle mit sylvanas habt alextrasa sieht fast genauso aus und stinkz ned so nach verwesung man muss blos auf n paar flämmchen aufpassen :-P oder mit Nozdormu und den 3 bronzebeards mal nen kneipengang nach dem motto das bier im laufe der Zeit :-P



Naja, alextrasza als aspekt des lebens ist sicher ein bisschen schnell schwanger, und ich hab noch keine verhütungsmittel gefunden. Da lobt man sich doch sone tote elfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smirre13 (27. September 2010)

Mit Arthas und Kel geh ich regelmäßig einen trinken, danach wird meistens noch ein Friedhof geschändet oder wir treffen uns bei Kel in Naxx und spielen bis zum Morgengraun Poker.

Sylvanas würd ich auch gerne mal meine Briefmarkensammlung zeigen.


----------



## Aquion (27. September 2010)

Ich würde mir Arthas schnappen, mit Ihm in meinen Keller gehen, Ihn einschließen und drauf warten bis die ganzen Suchtis mir nen hübsches Sümmchen zukommen lassen damit Sie wieder ICC kloppen gehen können...


----------



## Kuya (27. September 2010)

Bramda schrieb:


> Ich würd mit Uther gern mal reden und mir was beibringen lassen der kennt bestimmt einige tolle tricks die man nützlich einsetzen könnte im leben.



Ja.. vor allem wie man ohne Taschenlampe im Dunkeln sehen kann, was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (27. September 2010)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> ich will zwerge saufen sehen. und da ich überzeugt bin, dass die jeden unter den tisch saufen können geh ich mit den bronzebärten auf kneipen tour, wette mit anderen wer mehr saufen kann und teile den gewinn 50/50 mit den brüdern.


Wenn schon 25/75 ... die sind schließlich zu dritt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc00p (27. September 2010)

Ich würd mit heigan in die Disko gehen.

Lets dance! :-)


----------



## Esda (27. September 2010)

Mit den Bronzebärtnern in die Kneipe, Zwergenaufstand machen <3


----------



## Nivâ (27. September 2010)

Ich würde mir die 3 Bronzebarts schnappen und durch jede Kneipe,Taverne,Saufbude etc. von Hamburg ziehen, bis entweder ich oder die 3 umkippen.
Ein hoch auf das Zwergentum und deren größter Schöpfung dem Starkbier!!


----------



## Tsujigiri (27. September 2010)

Mit Arthas in den stripclub ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (27. September 2010)

so wie es aussieht gehen wir wohl mit Sylvannas auf 'ne Kneippentour...die wird uns aber unter den Tisch saufen die untote Lady fürchte ich


----------



## Stevesteel (27. September 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> 1. Sylvanas
> 2. Sonstiges
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (27. September 2010)

"Sonstige" und "Sonstige", denn ich würde mit König Wrynn in die Oper.


----------



## Lakron (27. September 2010)

also ich würd jaina knallen.


----------



## chriss95 (27. September 2010)

HM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieso sollen nur alle mit den frauen was machen?? XD das bestimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

